# POP UPS are sooooooooooo  BAD



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2014)

Almost impossible to use the forum on IE..


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 28, 2014)

I use an AD blocker.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 28, 2014)

I use chrome, gave up in IE long ago


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2014)

It was google chrome....   malware....    I 86'd it and all is perfect...   IE 11 works perfect now....   There may be a corporation fight going on....


----------

